# Pioneer amp randomly sounds scratchy, or drops one channel.



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

I have an old Pioneer VSX 401, several times a day one channel (L or R) will start getting scratchy sounding, or drop right out.
Some temp fixes that work is to move the volume knob up/down rapidly a few times, or switch between the A/B speakers a few times. (A is a pair of old fisher STV 440m speakers, and B is a pair of polk audio speakers (don't remember model))
Problem shows up at lower volumes, as in reading a book and you want some background noise. I haven't noticed the issue so much at 'party volume', but then again, it' a party so I may not be too critical then.

I do have other amps/tuners, (a scott, some kenwoods, and another pioneer) but this is the best sounding (IMO) receiver in this room 
Any ideas on how to fix this would really be appreciated!


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

FWIW, I had followed these instructions some time back to get my wife's old Pioneer fixed. Removing the enclosed pot to get it cleaned up properly was a lot of work, but it did fix the irritating scratchy/popping noises.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If handling speaker wires changes volume, that's where the problem lies.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

SpywareDr said:


> FWIW, I had followed these instructions some time back to get my wife's old Pioneer fixed. Removing the enclosed pot to get it cleaned up properly was a lot of work, but it did fix the irritating scratchy/popping noises.


 I'm afraid that's what I may have to do, get some contact cleaner and open it up. Not looking forward to that, I'm pretty much one handed when it comes to delicate work these days.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Aw man, know what you mean. Sometimes feel like one of those tiny little bag-o-bones dogs that are shaking constantly.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Corday said:


> If handling speaker wires changes volume, that's where the problem lies.


I double checked them, connections are good, the wires are 14 gauge zip cord. I swapped the speakers around, connected the A speakers to the B speaker outputs etc, and still have same issue. Pretty sure it's a dirty pot as Spy mentioned. 

Think I'll switch to the Scott til I get the Pioneer sorted out, it's a bit more powerful than the Pioneer (200watts/channel compared to the pioneer's 100 or 150) but the receiver isn't as sensitive, and I'm in the middle of nowhere!


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

If you still have an old working TV antenna up on your roof, an inexpensive TV-FM splitter will allow you to use it as an antenna for FM. 

If you've switched to cable/satellite-TV, connect your old TV connection to your FM radio. It works!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

A bit off topic, but I remember having to strip Monster Cable. Killed myself unwrapping thick covering on 3 ends before I realized what the string was for.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)




----------

